# Kahr CW45 slide rack issue



## Beldar (Dec 14, 2012)

I purchased a CW45 in early October of this year. After putting 40-45 rounds through it, I disassembled and cleaned it after returning from the range. After reassembly and attempting a functionality check, I could not pull the slide to the rear. I noticed there was a bigger gap between the front of the slide and the frame, than between the rear of the slide and the frame. When I pushed down slightly on the muzzle end of the slide I was able to rack it. After closer inspection I determined the two lower frame rails in the front of the frame do not extend far enough to engage the grooves in the guide rod lug on the slide. With the slide all the way forward I can lift up slightly on the slide. If I push down on the muzzle end of the slide and pull the slide back (less than 1/16th of an inch) the slide racks normally, there is an even frame/slide gap and I can't lift the slide away from the frame. This does not happen 100% of the time. I have a CW40 also and I can't lift the slide away from the frame and the frame/slide gap is even along the length of the slide with the slide full forward. 
I've contacted Kahr via their website twice for a Return Authorization (RA) and have not received a reply, after waiting a week between each submission. Has anyone else had this same issue?? I'm getting frustrated with Kahr's lack of correspondence/customer service. Disappointing to say the least.


----------

